# Cockroach Questions for my cockroach friends!



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2009)

What all can I feed them, they like their grains, but dont seem to care for taters, or sardines. They like their oranges and just gave them some carrots, any more veggie suggestions? Also one species seems to be nipping each others wings.  

ps Hibiscusmile, likes her roaches!


----------



## sbugir (Sep 6, 2009)

Try some cricket food, I know it's for crickets but those cubes are really designed for any feeder animal.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 7, 2009)

old shoes. kidding. try some tubers.


----------



## agent A (Sep 7, 2009)

for crickets I use carrots, tomatoes and celery, I suppose you could do the same with roaches.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 7, 2009)

They eat just about everything.

bread, vegies, fruit, rotting leaf matter, corpses, and eh.. much, much more.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Well what of roaches do you have hissera love there greens, but they don't have wings, a mix of dog and cat food for there protein or some like fish food, then a mix of vegies. But again what kind of roaches?.[/SIZE]


----------



## spicey (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]I *don't* feed my roaches any animal proteins, i.e. dogfood or catfood. I *DO* feed them oatmeal primarily, and subsidize that with bananas, carrots and other fresh veggies/fruits. They absolutely love bananas, but I make sure it is served more as a treat than regular diet. I don't know what kind of roaches you are raising, I currently raise Dubias and Madagascar Hissers and keep them on the same diet. [/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 7, 2009)

Humm, they have a mix of grains, oats grinded up and corn, wheat, dog and cat food, fish flakes, alafafa, milk and brewers yeast in the mix and a few more things. I have given them apple, oranges strawberries, banana, brocolli, celery, lettuce a little tomato, and oh corn on the cob, they love that. but why they still biting wings? also one kind, i forget what, a roach moated the othe day and they all chased it, I had to take it out and seperate it and today the same thing happened with another one, what are they doing to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]sound's like Orange Heads to me they can be predators and are wing biters as well they will eat the wing clean off , hey maybe you can post a pic, by the way I have over 100 hisser, 30 Blaptica dubia, some Orange heads, 3 kinds of the cool little Gyna, Lobster roaches, Peppered roach, Blaberus, Green banana roaches I think that all of them. ha ha ha  [/SIZE]


----------



## spicey (Sep 7, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Humm, they have a mix of grains, oats grinded up and corn, wheat, dog and cat food, fish flakes, alafafa, milk and brewers yeast in the mix and a few more things. I have given them apple, oranges strawberries, banana, brocolli, celery, lettuce a little tomato, and oh corn on the cob, they love that. but why they still biting wings? also one kind, i forget what, a roach moated the othe day and they all chased it, I had to take it out and seperate it and today the same thing happened with another one, what are they doing to it?


[SIZE=12pt]What? No Frosted Strawberry PopTarts? Well, there's your problem...LOL! :lol: (by the way, they really do like poptarts...  Seriously, maybe it's all that animal protein making them mean and crazy. [/SIZE]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]hey you could just ask Orin you know he has that book out Allpet Roaches he could 'Id', them also ask him about the *protein *ie dry dog or cat food or fish flake but vegies are good also by the way cat food is more meat then dog food which has grains, oats, corn, blah blah blah meat. ha ha ha  [/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2009)

Yea I posted on the other roach forum, no answer yet, and pop tarts, would be hard to part with.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 8, 2009)

I would think the biting each other's wings would be a _lack _of animal protien (like they are trying to get it from eating each other). But that's just a guess.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2009)

I wonder do the wings contain protein?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]hey hibiscusmile diesid you ever find anything out about your roachies[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2009)

All I found out was some of the b. latteis got loose and now I don t know what to do. :{


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 16, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> All I found out was some of the b. latteis got loose and now I don t know what to do. :{


They will go to a warm place, possibly under your fridge.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 16, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> All I found out was some of the b. latteis got loose and now I don t know what to do. :{


 :huh: Whoops!! Try some of those "Roach Motels" or maybe some of those really sticky cardboard pads that are used to trap mice. Those things catch my escapee crickets and flies in the bug room. Good luck!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2009)

Great, my hubby will kill me if he finds out........


----------



## revmdn (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, you are so going to get it when he finds out.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 16, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Oh, you are so going to get it when he finds out.


She says, "Thanks for the encouragement, Martin, there buddy!!" :lol:


----------



## Orin (Sep 16, 2009)

Where's the question you posted without an answer?


----------



## Orin (Sep 16, 2009)

Above post didn't make sense without the quote.



hibiscusmile said:


> Yea I posted on the other roach forum, no answer yet, and pop tarts, would be hard to part with.


 Where's the question you posted without an answer? (link please)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 16, 2009)

I think it was on your roach forum Orin.

Yea Martin, mums the word, I havnt seen any yet, trying to sneak up on them when the lights are out, havnt found any yet, but I know they got out, would kick myself, but can't reach my butt, figured I 'ld save it, cause he's gonna kick it for me anyways! Anyone need a maid?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Sep 18, 2009)

How many _B. lateralis_ got out? I wouldn't worry about them making it through the Ohio winter and I'll bet the floor in your home is too cold in a month or two to promote another generation either.

You could always let all your mantises loose after your husband goes to bed each night and then get up early and put them all back in their homes. Those roaches wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2009)

haha, I can see that happening, he gets up to pee all the time, I would have to stay awake and I would rather have my butt kicked than do that *:}*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]I have found nymphs hisser and some others but they all stay near there home, Idk maybe they know if they get any where eles the reps will tell on them "ha ha ha".  [/SIZE]


----------

